# Last Minute SuperBowl 50 Score Predictions



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope the Broncos win but that doesn't make sense, so here is my final prediction. 

Panthers 38
Broncos 19

Unless Manning gets hurt very early and Osweiler takes over, then this is my prediction:

Panthers 31
Broncos 24



:


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2016)

I hope the Panther win but @Kevin picked them, so here is my final prediction. 

Panthers 16
Broncos 18

Unless Kevin changes his mind, then this is my prediction:

Panthers 31
Broncos 24



:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2016)

Pretty loose rules in this contest- I will wait 8 or 9 hours before I make my prediction...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2016)

I woke up this morning with a reversal of thought on this. My gut says 

Denver- 28
Carolina-24

Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

I reserve the right to change my mind at any time before, during, or after the game in a last ditch attempt to derail Henry's prediction in any way I can.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2016)

panthers by 2 td's


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Puppy bowl....Burl was loving it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I reserve the right to change my mind at any time before, during, or after the game...



Panters 24
Broncos 23


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Panters



What game are you watching, who are the Panters????


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2016)

I predict the winner will be whichever team sports the hardest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Defense wins superbowls

Broncos 26
Panthers 17

In the interest of not being wishy washy I will self-impose a limit of only 3 more changes to my prediction until the game is over.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

That was stupid play calling. The horses might pay for that.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2016)

I think Phillips has this on the defensive side.


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2016)

That could very well be the game!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Broncos 19 or 23
Panthers 10 or 13 or 17

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like Ken Weinert is going to get flooded with wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2016)

Man...what a frikkin crybaby Cam Newton is....I feel ashamed for saying they would win...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd have to agree Marc. I stopped feeling bad about the loss after seeing the clips of the post game interview with Cam. Totally unacceptable for player who has been the face of the Panthers. Chalk it up to lacking the maturity in accepting you can't always win, and that you should just talk about the fact that the team needs to improve specific areas. Not "...they were just better than us..." kind of talk and then walking away because it hurts to lose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

